# Montgomery Alabama!



## WayneLigon (Feb 3, 2003)

We're looking for 1-2 people to play in a d20-focused campaign group on Friday nights, 6:30 PM to 11-12ish. We have four players ranging from 25 to 45, and need some new blood. 

The current game is a 'modern magic' game using the d20 Call of Cthulhu rules for character creation, along with elements of the Shadow Chasers mini-game from _Dungeon_. We also play 3eD&D extensively and will be going back to that in the foreseable future; we like to try new things occassionally, though. We are not adverse to trying different game systems but those tend to be 2-3 sessions at best, just to see how the game plays. 

We play in a non-smoking house. Drinks may be provided, but you're better off bringing your own. 

If anyone here had posted on the Visions gaming shop discussion boards about looking for a game, I'd like to hear from you. There was also a husband-wife team based (I think) in Auburn, looking for a game and willing to make the drive (!). If you're them, let me hear from you ASAP.


----------

